
Finally, a World Map That Doesn't Lie - walterbell
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d-brief/2016/11/03/most-accurate-world-map/
======
jepler
Reminds me very much of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dymaxion_map](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dymaxion_map)
but I guess this one occupies the whole plane while Fuller's project does not.
(which is acknowledged at the un-linkable "tab 3" of
[http://www.authagraph.com/projects/description/【作品解説】記事01/?l...](http://www.authagraph.com/projects/description/【作品解説】記事01/?lang=en))

